# Shadowbox Aquarium



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I made a box to dress up a 20-long. Looking INTO tanks is wonderful, but looking AT them? Not so much. How to hide all of that equipment?








My Kreg Jig got a nice workout on this one. I can't recommend those things enough. As you can see, there is room aplenty behind and beside the tank for all equipment.








Cutting the front face was.. a little less than fun.








Since the tank is raised up a bit to center it vertically, supports are needed for the weight, just in case.








Okay, all done!








Viola!









Not bad for a prototype built without any planning at all. It's no good as-is for a reef tank, but the addition of some vent holes and a muffin fan should fix that.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, nice! What are you planning on doing with this tank?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i am planning something like this but i am taking 5" from each end to make it an all internal tank. Then gonna build a 5" lift and 5" canopy and i will have a "Framed" nano tank

I will have to take pics as i progress with it. Been gathering equipment and almost have everything

Great project and glad to know im not the only person that thinks inside the box!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, actually, I don't have any plans at all for it. I just got a wild hair to try this. It's a "proof of concept" piece, I guess.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great TOS! I was thinking of something like this for a betta system, but my wallet didn't like the idea...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I spent about 60 bucks, but got enough wood to make two = ~$30 each. Deep walnut brown; I don't know why it looks black in the pic.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know what these are really called. I had to coin the name of Shadowbox Aquarium because I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL you could call them "Piece of the Reef" if it is done in salt


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is a pretty nice set up..i also like the concept of being able to hide the equipment...but for myself personally there is too much wasted space...the dimensions of the box appear to be just about the same as a 50 gallon breeder....18 x 18 x 36...
so why have a 20 long when you can have a 50 breeder...
but then again...i like plywood tanks...1 sheet of 3/4" plywood makes a beautiful 120 gallon tank.....another nice thing about plywood tanks is that you can make them any size you want...to fit whatever space you have...
i am thinking of building a special plant tank for the wife...60"L X 18"W X 30"H = 140 gallons...it will be for her aquascaping......we like tall plants like aponogetons...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

On bigger tanks, less space would be wasted. The same amount of space is used, but the ratio changes. It might look better. Maybe an oval window would be nice, too.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

it is great for a show/display tank but as loha said in my fish room space is always a premium and every sq ft is a commodity


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its pretty. might be good for a pre-school or someplace where you don't want people messes with the mechanicals.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you know emc.....i hadn't thought of that...great idea..


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a really cool idea emc.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! I think it would look great as a planted tank with a pair of rams and some tetras...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Got it running!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

now theres a TOTM pic!

can we get an "under the hood" shot?


----------

